# Buying land in NH



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am interested in buying land, approx 30-40 acres in northern NH to build up slowly over time. Looking for advice on agencies, websites, etc to search. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Try zillow.com



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been using areavibes.com I have been using it to look at the populations crime rates and such. I am looking for a small town about 100 miles from a major city. That may not be possible in NH or evenwhat you are looking for.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

If you are looking for a safe place you want to be looking in the three north most counties Coos, Grafton, or Carroll (Carroll being the most touristy of these three), these are the counties that maintain a low population density and that old live free or die mentality. Down south you are basically dealing with refugees from the Great People's republic of Massachusetts who come because of the low taxes and then try to transform the state into Massachusetts all over again--must be Stockholm syndrome.

I can't recommend a specific agent but I do recommend that you make the trip and actually hike the land, I know when I was looking for land many pieces were deceptively attractive. Aside from typical prepper concerns: pop density, distance to major cities and roads, defendability, soil quality, availability of water, and other resource--you should keep an eye out for too much water, in general and particularly during the spring melting seasons, that can make your land inaccessable or even unusable, cause you house water damage, and make it buggy and unbearable. Also the topography is something consider, this is important in thing about how water will flow over your property, and while difficult topography can often be useful in securing a property beware of valleys and revines that may make if difficult to build a house or road or to cultivate. Also you need to think about cutting a road, putting in a private power line, and since we get a lot of snow and so you really want to think about whether you want to have access by car in the winter, and if so how much it will cost to plow said road, and what that will mean for upkeep. One of the most important things in the north country is good neighbors, this is a hard thing to gauge but can make or break you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

Depends on how far North you want to be. If you're looking up around the Pittsburg/Colebrook/Lancaster area(s), Ray Davis Real Estate is a pretty good resource. My family has bought/sold thru them in the past. Even has some Owner-Fi listings.

HTH


----------

